# PRP Docs required



## Toupounad (Jan 23, 2017)

Aloha people

I am busy applying for Permanent Residency, my partner is South African. 
Quick question re: the requested below: 
•	Proof of financial support to each other.

We share all household costs but I don't have much receipts from 5 years to now (not knowing i had to keep those...) 
In any case, since starting a job, i have been sending my partner cash contribution monthly and he would pay rent and phone charges etc. as most are on his name.. 
Does the bank statements mentioning this, count as proof of financial support? 
What else must we bring with? 
Must proof be from applicant only or from South African life partner as well? 
Thanks guys!
Nad


----------



## GerhardL (8 mo ago)

Toupounad said:


> Aloha people
> 
> I am busy applying for Permanent Residency, my partner is South African.
> Quick question re: the requested below:
> ...


Hi Nad,

My wife is in the process of applying for her PRP. I see nobody replied to you here - can you advise what you ended up submitting as "Proof of financial support to each other"?

Gerhard


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

GerhardL said:


> Hi Nad,
> 
> My wife is in the process of applying for her PRP. I see nobody replied to you here - can you advise what you ended up submitting as "Proof of financial support to each other"?
> 
> Gerhard


If you have a policy or investment for which she is a beneficiary you can use that


----------

